# MSN-compatible iChat??



## AppleWatcher (Sep 15, 2002)

Is it likely Apple will bring out a version of iChat that's compatible with MSN?

Do we have some iChat-insiders here? 

AppleWatcher


----------



## chevy (Sep 15, 2002)

No MSN is not opening its standard.

The only solution would be that MSN makes its own iChat plug-in (with some way to advertise, of course).


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 15, 2002)

Huh?? I don't get it  
Fire, Proteus, they're all MSN-compatible!

 

AppleWatcher


----------



## chevy (Sep 15, 2002)

MSN has some proprietary technologies for MSN messenger (as do Netscape for IM), and their layers suit people that use it.


----------



## toast (Sep 15, 2002)

Plus, Proteus and Fire may be MSN compatible_Proteus doesn't work well with MSN at the moment, and Fire won't work many things that MSN does (multiuser conversation, file transfer)

What I hope is a chat standard ...


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 15, 2002)

yeah but I don't think MS will accept that standard... as usual 

AW


----------



## mrfluffy (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *and Fire won't work many things that MSN does (multiuser conversation, file transfer)
> *


true, but msn 3 doesnt do f/t even thought there's a button for it   and multiuser convos are so slow in msn i beg people not to drag me into them (or i would if i had more than one friend .


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2002)

toast, you seem to pretty set in making sure everyone knows proteus doesnt work with msn, when in fact it does, im using it now and have been for a couple months...

maybe its just you, or your preferences...


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 15, 2002)

Proteus dosn't work for me anymore for MSN... :'(  That makes me sad.  I am not sure if it is the new version that made it stop working or Jag.  Either way that is what I used Proteus fore.  My MSN and for my AOL name.  So the friends that do not have the newest version of AIM can still see me, since they can not see my mac.com name that I use for iChat.

Matthew


----------



## toast (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *toast, you seem to pretty set in making sure everyone knows proteus doesnt work with msn, when in fact it does*



I'm reporting general comments from Proteus users here, Buddha. You'll find a thread on the Proteus site (http://www.indigofield.com/) where Proteus' creator Justin reckons this reconnect/disconnect problem with MSN.


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2002)

welllll i dunno what to say, i trashed everything, did a fresh install, created my user and accunts, quit, then restarted the program and ive never had any problems, except yahoo most of the time doesnt connect, using proteus 2.0 fc1


----------



## toast (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *ive never had any problems/B]*


*

Then you're a lucky guy ! One day, when I came back from holidays (Sept. 3), Proteus would disconnect me and reconnect me from MSN all the time. I tried some alpha versions of 2.2, but still

The difference may be: you're on Jaguar, I'm on X.1.5.

Again, check Proteus' site to see what's it all about:
http://www.indigofield.com/ > Forum > General > Bugs > MSN disconnects, reconnects*


----------



## kommakazi (Sep 16, 2002)

Why use MSN, it is M$ related and therefore evil by association. Now if they made iChat ICQ compatable, that would actually be useful to me.


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2002)

i used the same version of proteus on 10.1.5 before jag came out as well... so im not sure what to say...

what versions of proteus have you tried? i think i still have my version if you want it (i can offer that here right?)


----------



## toast (Sep 16, 2002)

I've tried Proteus 2fc1, 2.1, 2.2a1, a2, a3 and a4.

 Still won't work. 

Yes, I suppose you can offer your version here... but I doubt I won't have tried it before.


----------



## Samuel (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> Proteus doesn't work well with MSN at the moment,
> 
> 
> Mine works perfect


----------



## toast (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samuel _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Mine does not.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 19, 2002)

You know, I used to want ICQ compatablity for iChat but then I realized that I wouldn't use it anyway.  I love the way ICQ works. I've tried ICQ clones occasionaly but there has always been something missing.  ICQ has one window for every message, not that odd single window nonsense.  also it has history.  No other clients have made this a priority.  I've been with ICQ since the first public release.  I don't think I'll ever leave!   

I'm sure iChat has it's market...  that market just doesn't include me.


----------



## toast (Sep 19, 2002)

You mean in ICQ each reply has its own window ???

Example:
"Hello, how are you ?"
"Fine, and you ?" 
"Fine too"

>>> This opens THREE windows ?!

Not very practical to me


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 19, 2002)

Yep, unless you've used ICQ it does sound a little strange.  You have a main window where all your contacts appear.  you double click on a message when you recieve one.  After you read, hit reply and type what you want.  
When you hit reply the window closes, leaving you with a window to type in.  as soon as you send it that window also closes.

I also like a little more privacy.  People looking over my shoulder can't read an entire conversation if they will even get to read a message at all.  When helping someone with a problem while at my computer they feel a little more comfortable if they only see a flashing indicator instead of seeing a person type.  Hello???   You there??  Are you going to answer me?

ICQ also has a single window mode for those who don't like the interface.  I use ICQ for random communication with many users at the same time.  I find keeping a clunky window open to talk to someone every few minutes gets extremely annoying.  all I ever have open is a tiny window for contacts.  very unintrusive.


----------



## Vyper (Sep 27, 2002)

It's unlikely that Apple would develop iChat to work with MSN messanger, as there is some evidence that they're trying to break away from Microsoft.


----------



## sandsl (Oct 6, 2002)

Proteus is great, previous versions got me the msn disconnect prob, but I'm now using the lastest beta 2.2a10 and get no probs at all. 

iChat is great, very good, but if your mates all use msn/yahoo etc its no good. Thats why Apple needs to support msn/yahoo/and that other major one ??


----------



## godzookie (Oct 6, 2002)

it'd be a cold day in hell before ichat gets msn compatible. Flipside: I guess I'm the only one who *likes* the msn client?


----------

